# λεονταρισμοί, λεονταρίζω



## nickel (Jul 2, 2010)

Ο *λεονταρισμός*, συνήθως στον πληθυντικό, _λεονταρισμοί_ (ΛΚΝ: υπερβολική επίδειξη τόλμης και δύναμης με σκοπό τον εντυπωσιασμό, τον εκφοβισμό του αντιπάλου: _Επιδίδεται σε άσκοπους λεονταρισμούς απέναντι σε έναν ανίσχυρο αντίπαλο_) είναι λέξη πρόσφατης κοπής, δεν τη βρίσκω σε παλιότερα λεξικά, άλλα από τα μεταπολιτευτικά. Και είναι όμορφη λέξη, πολύ παραστατική και άγνωστης προέλευσης. Δεν ξέρω κάτι παρόμοιο στις γλώσσες που επηρεάζουν τη δική μας. (Το αγγλικό _lionize_ σημαίνει «ηρωοποιώ».) Πρέπει να 'ναι ντόπιο κατασκεύασμα και μπράβο του που το σοφίστηκε.

Το *λεονταρίζω* έφερε σήμερα στη συζήτηση ο Σαραντάκος, από τη δήλωση του Τσίπρα για τον υπουργό Εργασίας («έχει πιάσει στασίδι στα κανάλια και πότε κλαψουρίζει, πότε λεονταρίζει»), αλλά ας μη χαρίσουμε το ρήμα στον κ. Τσίπρα, κυκλοφορεί εδώ και αρκετό καιρό.

Για αγγλικές μού αρέσουν οι προτάσεις του Κοραή:
*λεονταρισμός* επίδειξη τόλμης με σκοπό τον εντυπωσιασμό και τον εκφοβισμό = *bluster, mock heroics*: _Κάνει λεονταρισμούς πίσω από την πλάτη των προϊσταμένων του. = He is all bluster behind his bosses' backs._

Στα δύο άκρα θα μπορούσαμε να προσθέσουμε *bravado* (κλίνει περισσότερο προς τον εντυπωσιασμό) και λίγο *bullying* (κλίνει περισσότερο προς τον εκφοβισμό).

Για σκέτο ρήμα, το _bluster_ μια χαρά κάνει:
bluster (noun)
3. Boisterous inflated talk, violent or angry self-assertion, noisy and empty menace, swaggering. 
(verb)
5. intr. Of persons: To storm or rage boisterously; to talk with inflated violence; to utter loud empty menaces or protests, to hector, play the bully.  (OED)

Να 'χε διαβάσει ο Τσίπρας τα διηγήματα του Χένρι Τζέιμς; «He went through the whole gamut of his arts and graces; he blustered, whimpered, entreated, flattered».


----------



## sarant (Jul 2, 2010)

Αφού παίξαμε το 1-2, να συνεχίσω. 
Η λέξη "λεονταρισμοί" δεν είναι παλαιάς κοπής, τελικά. Την πρωτοβρήκα σε κείμενο του 1914 και είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι γεννήθηκε από τον Λεονταρή, τον ψευτοπαλικαρά ήρωα της θρυλικής κωμωδίας (κωμειδυλλίου πιο σωστά) "Τζιώτικο ραβαΐσι" του 1911. Συμπλήρωσα το άρθρο μου (η συμπλήρωση είναι εκτενέστερη από το αρχικό!)
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/07/02/stasidi/


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2010)

Έγκωσα, τόσο φαΐ που έβγαλες στο τραπέζι να φάμε!

Ήμουν βέβαιος ότι άξιζε ένα τσίγκλισμα, μια μικρή πασούλα, για να βγάλεις γκολ. Είχα μια μικρή υποψία για λιονταρή, αλλά Λεονταρή δεν γνώριζα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2010)

Και η επιβεβαίωση από το Πρωίας (1933):
*λεονταρής* (ο) κ. *λιονταρής·* ο επιδεικνύων ψευδή παλληκαρισμόν, ψευτοπαλληκαράς, νταής.


----------

